# migration report



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

hey i was just wondering when the canadians and snows will be around iowa?
i have only herd 1 flock and that was going over at night. there are about 400 in a lake by me but can't hunt around it when will be some new geese be in iowa or around?

thanks


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

you'll just have to wait until the cold weather gets here. i've heard of a few lessors moving into ND.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lessers are finally showing up in good numbers. The birds in the area we hunted yesterday just showed up Saturday morning.

The cold weather/strong north wind is speeding it up a bit.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

There weren't any "new" geese in my home area this weekend. The locals have been pounded pretty good and are very shy now. I watched a flock circle a roost last night for about 25 minutes before vetoing it and flying 3 miles to the next roost and circling there for another 25 minutes before they decided it was safe to land. Both roosts had a few geese on it and neither had been hunted this weekend to my knowledge.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I saw a few flocks going south on friday morning, and saturday morning we shot a few lessers in the dekes.


----------



## 4eyesover (Sep 23, 2004)

Over the weekend, there were maqny groups of lessers showing up in north central north dakota. lots of fields with up to 2000+ in them. the local geese are getting harder to decoy but these first groups of lesser went in easy. p.s. greenhead gear is the only way to go!

4eyesover


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was out hunting this morning on the MN side and saw my first flock of snows of the falls season in mn. there were about 20 of them with only 3 whites, a couple lessors and the rest eagle heads. now if we could get some new ducks to move down.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I shot my first two little canadas this weekend. We didn't see very many of them but we fooled them just as well as the big guys this weekend. It was a lot of fun seeing my brothers lab dragging a giant goose one trip and then almost fitting an entire Richardson's goose in his mouth on the next trip.


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

Punched a limit 3 days in a row last week here by Rochester. After each limit we just watched em pile in. If you don't know, we have tons on geese residing in roch. First day all giants second day all lessers third day all giants. 18 in total. great place to chase geese if you can get property not swallowed up by the guides


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

We shot some lessers in our area over the weekend. They were all mixed in with the local giants. Have not seen much for ducks down yet.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Listen to Stelz, the good goose hunting is in MN !!!! Yep, nothing here in ND to hunt! :wink:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Remmi, I understand you said that to be sacastic. But the fact is that MN goose hunting is not all that bad.. Just like everywhere else, all it take is a little scouting and you can be shooting birds on any given day.. Farmers in MN are more then willing to let you hunt. And most of them are greatful that you are taking birds off their fields.. As far as I can tell there is not that much pressure to find a good field as most MN people have not caught onto the idea of feeding field shoots..


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

I live in Southern Minnesota and we shot a couple tiny canadians this last weekend but thats it so far


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

WARDEN247, I was giving you guys a little hell. I just think it is funny how so many MN hunters post asking for places to hunt and then someone states how good the hunting is in their area of MN. I drove from Minneapolis to Albertville (yes the outlet mall) 2 weekends ago and saw numerous flocks of geese flying around. Actually, I was shocked how many locals were there in that short 20 mile drive! I understand that ND is a great place to hunt and I do feel very fortunate to have it in my backyard!

Have a great one!

Remmi the Rooster Booster and I are gearing up for pheasants!!! I'm Out!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Upland is where it's at, baby!!!

:jammin: :run:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

OHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ! :bartime:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If I see that "Banana" bouncing one more time on a post I am going to "......!"


----------

